
What are some groups/forums of travelers to test an app and do a survey? - emadehsan
https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/103221/what-are-some-open-closed-groups-forums-of-travelers-where-we-could-do-a-survey
======
byoung2
Try the flyertalk forums

